# Micrófono radio coche



## Pablogtance (Jun 13, 2018)

Buenas, aprovecho el post para presentarme, estoy empezando a interesarme por la electrónica, con algún proyectillo básico para iniciarme, y también he hecho chapuzillas de electrónica de automóviles, cambio de luces por leds, instalación de radios, cámaras de marcha atrás, sensores de movimiento y demás, y temas básicos también de drones.
Tenía una duda que quería trasladaros, tengo una radio Bluetooth con micrófono integrado, pero el micrófono es pésimo, la duda es si existe alguna manera de ese micrófono hacerlo externo, ya sea desoldando y soldando otro, desoldando y empalmarlo a un cable para alargarlo hasta una zona con mejor recepción etc.
Os dejo unas fotos del micro, y recordaros que soy novato y no entiendo de tecnicismo y demás.
Os agradezco vuestra ayuda.


----------



## israel24961 (Jun 13, 2018)

Primero a dividir el problema por partes.
1.- El micrófono es 'pésimo' porque te oye a volumen bajo, porque te oye distorsionado, porque quieres hablarle en voz baja (tener el micrófono en el cuello de la camisa, como presentador de tv).

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 13, 2018

Una curiosidad, cuando dices: "chapuzillas" te refieres a soldar y conectar?


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 13, 2018)

israel24961 dijo:


> Primero a dividir el problema por partes.
> 1.- El micrófono es 'pésimo' porque te oye a volumen bajo, porque te oye distorsionado, porque quieres hablarle en voz baja (tener el micrófono en el cuello de la camisa, como presentador de tv).
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 13, 2018
> ...


El micrófono es pésimo porque es una radio china y me oyen muy bajito. Mi idea sería poner un micro a la altura del parasol, o cerca del espejo retrovisor
Entre esas chapuzillas también están soldar y conectar sii jajaja


----------



## israel24961 (Jun 13, 2018)

2.-La solución más fácil sería cambiar de micrófono jeje. Si tienes alguno de móvil o parecido por algún lugar.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 13, 2018

3.- Si te interesa, podrías hacer un amplificador de pequeña señal con un transistor bjt o mosfet ( a lo proyecto de uni) con un espejo de corriente. Controlado por un potenciómetro, encuentras la resistencia que no sature la entrada de audio y en principio lo tendrías.


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 13, 2018)

israel24961 dijo:


> 2.-La solución más fácil sería cambiar de micrófono jeje. Si tienes alguno de móvil o parecido por algún lugar.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 13, 2018
> 
> 3.- Si te interesa, podrías hacer un amplificador de pequeña señal con un transistor bjt o mosfet ( a lo proyecto de uni) con un espejo de corriente. Controlado por un potenciómetro, encuentras la resistencia que no sature la entrada de audio y en principio lo tendrías.


Cualquier micrófono me valdría? Ahora vienen las dudas de como se podría haber el cambio, y ya que voy a cambiarlo, si puedo alargarlo con un par de cables hasta una zona cercana al conductor.
Con lo del.bosfet y el potenciometro y tal ya no controlo nada jajaja


----------



## israel24961 (Jun 13, 2018)

Si quieres hacerlo así, a lo mejor podrías utilizar el mismo micrófono, como va a estar más cerca del conductor puede resultar mejor. 
La cuestión sería probar.


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 13, 2018)

israel24961 dijo:


> Si quieres hacerlo así, a lo mejor podrías utilizar el mismo micrófono, como va a estar más cerca del conductor puede resultar mejor.
> La cuestión sería probar.


Muchas gracias, pues probaré a desoldarlo, en su lugar soldar unos cables finitos, y a ver si conectando el micro así se oye mejor, iré contando que tal va la cosa, muchas gracias!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 13, 2018)

Para conectarlo usa cable apantallado, si no seguramente se cuelen ruidos y te deje mas confuso.


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 13, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Para conectarlo usa cable apantallado, si no seguramente se cuelen ruidos y te deje mas confuso.


Gracias por la aclaración, compraré apantallado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

O algún viejo micrófono de PC que tengas tirado por ahí que ya está cableado


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O algún viejo micrófono de PC que tengas tirado por ahí que ya está cableado



Esa opción me gusta más, ya que está cableado y el micrófono ya tiene soporte y está protegido, en ese caso como instalo ese, en la placa me parece ver que hay cuatro puntos de soldadura por atrás, como se ve en las fotos del primer mensaje.



Pablogtance dijo:


> Esa opción me gusta más, ya que está cableado y el micrófono ya tiene soporte y está protegido, en ese caso como instalo ese, en la placa me parece ver que hay cuatro puntos de soldadura por atrás, como se ve en las fotos del primer mensaje.



Edito, son dos puntos de soldadura, que acabo de mirarlo, como sé que cable va en que punto?


----------



## ninodeves (Jun 14, 2018)

no pasa nada si los pones al revés,solamente que a lo mejor no te funciona,seria darle la vuelta y yasta,pero yo probaría con algún micro de auriculares manos libres,son bastante sensibles y no van mal.


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 14, 2018)

ninodeves dijo:


> no pasa nada si los pones al revés,solamente que a lo mejor no te funciona,seria darle la vuelta y yasta,pero yo probaría con algún micro de auriculares manos libres,son bastante sensibles y no van mal.


Pues probaré antes de soldarlos, había pensado en poner uno como el que ha puesto el compañero en la foto anterior, son bastante baratos, y tienen el cable lo suficientemente largo para ir desde la radio por el lateral del salpicadero y la molduras de las puertas hasta el retrovisor y alrededores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2018)

Hola, si , el cable que iba soldado a la base del plug iría soldado a la parte de masa de la plaqueta.

No se rompe si lo soldás al revés.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 14, 2018)

Todo depende de la ganancia del aparato, yo puse uno, para una emisora, justo en el centro de la consola donde están los mandos de la calefacción y se oía perfectamente en posición normal de conducir.
Era un micro electret normal, de dos patas.

Si no lo sabes no lo ves.


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 14, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Todo depende de la ganancia del aparato, yo puse uno, para una emisora, justo en el centro de la consola donde están los mandos de la calefacción y se oía perfectamente en posición normal de conducir.
> Era un micro electret normal, de dos patas.
> 
> Si no lo sabes no lo ves.


Cerca de casa tengo esta tienda, y tienen estos electret, a ver que opinas, que son baratitos y es una opción rápida de comprar
Diotronic S.A. componentes electrónicos


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 15, 2018)

Cuál de esos micros me recomendais? Compraría eso y cable apantallado como me habéis dicho.
Muchas gracias a todos por los consejos que me están ayudando mucho


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 15, 2018)

Si tienes un auricular de móvil por ahí tirado usa ese, si no cualquiera de esos.
Lo mejor es cuando lo compres decirles para lo que es, así te orientan cual tiene mas ganancia y abarca mas rango de frecuencia, aunque esto último es lo de menos por que no creo que varíen mucho.


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 15, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si tienes un auricular de móvil por ahí tirado usa ese, si no cualquiera de esos.
> Lo mejor es cuando lo compres decirles para lo que es, así te orientan cual tiene mas ganancia y abarca mas rango de frecuencia, aunque esto último es lo de menos por que no creo que varíen mucho.


Perfecto, he estado buscando y no tengo ningún micrófono de auricular, así que compraré uno de esos que no son nada caros. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, dentro de poco os contaré el resultado


----------



## ninodeves (Jun 15, 2018)

yo probaría con el de 1.50€ es parecido al que tienes.


----------



## Pablogtance (Jun 15, 2018)

ninodeves dijo:


> yo probaría con el de 1.50€ es parecido al que tienes.


Genial, será ese el que compraré, muchas gracias!


----------



## Julien0577 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hola @Pablogtance,
¿Como te ha ido?
Estoy pensando en hacer lo mismo... (radio china también con transmisión micro muy mala, me oyen bajo y distorsionado).


----------



## Pablogtance (Mar 4, 2021)

Julien0577 dijo:


> Hola @Pablogtance,
> ¿Como te ha ido?
> Estoy pensando en hacer lo mismo... (radio china también con transmisión micro muy mala, me oyen bajo y distorsionado).



No lo conseguí.
También es cierto que no soy el más experto en electrónica ni micrófonos, supongo que si hubiera sabido hacerlo bien habría salido.
Si lo intentas y lo consigues comenta por aquí qué tal se te ha dado, que será de utilidad


----------

